# Any recommended head gasket out there



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am getting ready to rebuild another 2000 Altima engine. I have been using the Ebay kits, but the gaskets that come with the kit are kind of cheap and would like to up grade the head gasket, intake manifold gasket and maybe the lower timing chain tensioner, any recommendation?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go with Nissan OEM gaskets.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I try to stay away from the dealers due to price, are they the same ones you get from Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

They are the same OEM parts.


----------

